# How can I get a Q7 V12 TDI?



## Cardozaway (Jun 28, 2009)

I would like to get a Q7 V12 TDI into the US. Can anyone point me in the direction of getting one here?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: How can I get a Q7 V12 TDI? (Cardozaway)*

It's not federalized and would need to be crash-tested. You could buy one over there and ship it over but it would eventually have to go back and dealers might have an issue servicing it. There's no plan for AoA to import it.


----------

